# Tortoise Spot



## Millerlite (May 26, 2018)

Hello all, Most know I have had my website for some time. This pa
st week I ended up switching things over since the last host kind of made things difficult. I redid it and got everything moved over and up. It has pictures of my tortoises and past enclosures. Also links to others sites and information. If you wanna check it out here is the link, Also on instagram, facebook, and twitter. I love following back other members and seeing other pictures and animals. Follow me, I'll for sure follow back! 

Website- Www.Tortoisespot.com

Instagram- www.instagram.com/tortoise_spot/

Twitter- twitter.com/tortoisespot

Facebook- www.facebook.com/tortoisespot

Kyle 
TS


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2018)

Nice! Under the bulletin board section, you have too many 'n's in finnish.


----------

